# Problema con UC3844???



## ziminauta (Nov 20, 2008)

Estoy tratando de implementar un convertidor Boost de 127Vrms a 240Vrms con control tipo corriente, y pienso utilizar un Uc3842 que es un circuito dedicado, lo quiero implementar con corriente de pico. Solo que la teoría dice que hay que usar una rampa de compensación, alguien me puede decir como implementarla o me podrían orientar al respecto. Alguien que tenga experiencia en diseño de fuentes conmutadas, se los agradeceré mucho. O si alguien trata de implementar lo mismo podemos compartir experiencias y sacar a flote el trabajo. Les agradezco su paciencia.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 21, 2008)

ziminauta, te comento que dicha rampa de compensacion es necesaria en el caso que uses un ciclo de trabajo mayor al 50%, igualmente te posteo una nota de aplicacion de unitrode (creador del uc3842)ç
donde trata todo el tema, incluyendo modos de implementar dicha compensacion.


----------



## ziminauta (Nov 23, 2008)

Muchas gracias Hazard, te lo agradezco mucho de verdad y si necesitas alguna información ahí estoy a tus órdenes.

Alguien que tenga un  diseño con éste circuito integrado, para control modo corriente, gracias que tengan buen día.


----------



## emurriper (Abr 6, 2011)

Hola mi problema es el siguiente, estoy fabricando una fuente dc-dc con el TL3842, en la entrada le conecto mi fuente de 12Vdc y en la salida obtengo desde los 12 de mi fuente hasta 45Vdc y con muy buena corriente, hasta ahi todo bien, resulta que en la tienda de electronica se acabaron los TL3843 y tienen el UC3843 que segun la hoja de datos es el mismo
pero al ponerlo en el circuito no hace nada de nada y no encuentro la forma de poner andar la fuente con el UC y con el TL funciona perfectamente, mi pregunta es que diferencia hay en estos dos, por que en las hojas de datos de ambos no he podido encontrar ninguna diferencia.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2011)

¡¿ La diferencia puede ser que sea falso ?!

Poné fotos de los dos 

Saludos !


----------



## emurriper (Abr 6, 2011)

Los he comprado en varias tiendas, los UC

Fue mi mejor toma

el de la derecha es el UC3843


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2011)

tenés que habilitarle el macro o micro a la cámara 

No se ve nada


----------



## emurriper (Abr 6, 2011)

creo que es la opcion de la florecita, pero igual no enfoca. Compré otros UC en otro almacen y nada, probé con 3842 y tampoco.


----------



## emurriper (Abr 6, 2011)

Por fin encontré el daño, o si se puede llamar asi, mas bien defecto, a los TL3843 les coloco CT = 1nF(102) y RT = 1K y andan a mil, el pwm es limpio y estable, pero los UC 3842 no soportan trabajar a esta frecuencia. Entonces por probar le cambié CT por 100nF(104) y habia oscilacion pero cuando conecte la carga el toroide comenzó a pitar je je je, era por que el duty cycle era muy largo, y luego cambie CT por 4,7nF y al fin todo está OK, el convertidor tiene 2 IRFZ44N en la salida y medio diodo de una fuente de PC que tenia y sostiene 24V a 8A con apenas tibiar los transistores. DOSMETROS, gracias me fue muy util tu duda con respecto a la calidad de los integrados y en cocnlusión tenías razón, no soportan trabajar al 100% del Duty, muchas gracias amigo desde colombia. Dios te bendiga y bendiga a todos en el foro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2011)

Que suerte que salió andando 

. . .  habría que leer muuuuy detenidamente el datasheet . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## rossanato (Sep 19, 2011)

Buenas tardes:

Tengo un problema con una fuente de alimentación. El componente que me regula a través es el UC3844, cuya configuración es la típica que viene en el datasheet, y que he adjuntado en el mensaje.

Después de muchos análisis, hay un dato que he sacado que no me parece normal, y es que midiendo con el osciloscopio, la tensión Vcc flutua entre 16V y 8V aproximadamente, sin mantenerse fija.

¿Puede ser este el problema por el que la salida no es generada y por ello la fuente no genere tensión?

Gracias por todo


----------



## superpower (Sep 19, 2011)

Decis que no te genera tensión ; entonces de donde sacas,o mides, los valores de 8 volts y 16 volts?.La fuente la armates vos o es una similar al esquema que adjuntas?.
Fijate si el zener esta en buen estado ,y por sobre todo si es estable la tensión de entrada; midiendo directamente en el condensador que corresponde a la rectificación.


----------



## rossanato (Sep 19, 2011)

Se trata de una placa que tiene un circuito similar al del esquema.

Cuando digo que mido los valores de 8 y 16 voltios me refiero al pin 7. El zener lo he sustituido ya que cuando me encontre con la placa el zener estaba cortocircuitado.

Muchas gracias


----------



## superpower (Sep 19, 2011)

Bueno si el zener estaba en corto es de suponer que el ic pwm, es decir el 3844 hay que reemplazarlo,pero lo primero que hay que medir ,y con un simple tester lo podes hacer es verificar la tensión en el filtro de entrada(me refiero ,como dije antes ,a la salida de la rectificacion); si ésta es relatibamente estable, el problema lo tenés en los componentes periféricos del 3844 y el mosfet. 
Estas fuentes son muy precisas pero hay que tener encuenta que a la hora de reemplazar un componente sea exacto o equivalente al circuito original de lo contrario cambian los parametros y como consecuencia es probable que no funcione.
El ideal seria tener el esquema que corresponde al de la fuente en cuestion.
En conclusion: primero; medir tensión de entrada en el caso de tener 220V , rectificacion y filtro de aprx 100/250micros te dá 300volts de cc.
segundo; si en el pin 7 tenés una variable considerable ;uc3844 y componentes perifericos
tercero; transistor mosfet.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 19, 2011)

rossanato dijo:


> Se trata de una placa que tiene un circuito similar al del esquema.
> 
> Cuando digo que mido los valores de 8 y 16 voltios me refiero al pin 7. El zener lo he sustituido ya que cuando me encontre con la placa el zener estaba cortocircuitado.
> 
> Muchas gracias



Hola Amigo, bueno, cuando fluctua la alimentacion del CI en cuestion, se debe a que no puede iniciarse su trabajo. La debil energia que recoge de la RED la carga sobre el condensador C2. Si la tension alcanza el umbral requerido, arranca, si por algun motivo no inicio, esta cae, bloqueandolo nuevamente. Revisa en busca de averias a partir del secundario.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 19, 2011)

Si el zener esta roto también lo ha de estar el mosfet de salida, y como te dijeron muy probablemente el propio CI, ya que en el pin7 la tensiòn tien que ser estable, tiene un zener interno


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 19, 2011)

La tension que llega por R2 es apenas suficiente para hacer arrancar la oscilacion se llama tension de arranque, cuando en los bobinados y en concreto el bobinado NC se genera tension esta suple la fuente de tension de R2 y atravez de D3 y D2 alimenta al IC y se llama Tension de mantenimiento, si existe un corto en la salida de cualquiera de los bobinados la tension en NC no alcanza a generarse y por ende arranca y se detiene la oscilacion y se puede notar en la variacion de tension del pin de VCC, otra falla que provoca ese sintoma es o son los diodos D2 y D3, haciendoles pruebas casi nunca se detectan esas fallas lo mejor es cambiarlos, un filtro de salida en mal estado tambien provoca esa falla, si en los bobinados secuendarios existe al menos unos pocos de voltios casi 100% que la falla no es el IC, chauuuuuu

PD: una fala del Ic tambien provoca esto pues arranaca pero no se genera de oscilacion, chauuuuu


----------



## rossanato (Sep 20, 2011)

He comprobado zener, mosfet, y he sustituido IC. Además he cortado la línea de circuito que va para D2 y D3 y sigue pasando lo mismo. Vcc oscila entre 8 y 16V.

Ah!! se me pasaba que también he medido la señal de tensión rectificada, y esta totalmente estabilizada.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 20, 2011)

Para que cortaste eso? asi arruinas todo, a traves de eso se alimenta el CI y a su vez muestrea para producir la estabilidad de la salida, cuando hay consumo por eso te varia en el pin 7 la tensión conecta esa linea y si decis que tenes tensión en la salida ya esta.

Disculpa que te lo diga, pero lo que has echo es una sra burrada, ya que no tiene asidero técnico haber llevado a cabo eso, incluso se te pudo haber estropeado todo el material comprado.

Bajate la hoja de datos y lee que dice


----------



## rossanato (Sep 20, 2011)

Da igual que lo haya cortado o no. Antes de cortar esa pista he medido y hace exactamente lo mismo


----------



## superpower (Sep 20, 2011)

La fuente en cuestion es comercial o es casera? ;es una fuente externa o pertenece ,como por  ejemplo,a un monitor, camara de video, ect? me explico? .


----------



## pandacba (Sep 20, 2011)

pero decis que en la salida la tensión es estable, cual es la salida para vos?

Y no podes contestar semejante burrada porque no es lo mismo.
Donde yo estudie contestaba algo semejante y me tenia que olvidar la carrera porque nunca jamás la aprovaba


----------



## rossanato (Sep 20, 2011)

Pertenece a un grupo de soldadura, por lo que es comercial

pandacba perdona que te corrija yo también, pero se escribe APROBABA  y no APROVABA


----------



## pandacba (Sep 20, 2011)

Y lo que te pregunte que es más importante que un error de ortografia, no lo contestas, estoy intentanto ayudarte antes de irme a hacer otras cosas que importan mucho más y te pones en vivo, entonces dedicate a  lengua castellana que es evidente que es lo tuyo no la electrónica porque no tenes ni idea y te preguntan y donde esta la respuesta??????

PD si repaso lo que escribo encuentro los errores pero estoy tan apurado que no lo puedo hacer y si tipeo mal sorry


----------



## rossanato (Sep 20, 2011)

Cuando me preguntas por la tensión de salida, me refiero a la salida de tensión rectificada. Contestando a lo que me preguntaban en otros mensajes anteriores.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 20, 2011)

Entonces si tenes tensión de salida rectificada, funciona, pero conecta la linea de los diodos porque cuando le pongas carga de donde va a tener referencia para mantener la estabilidad?

de esa tensión saca una muestra para comparar con una referencia interna, para aumentar o disminuir el anchno del pulso a fin de mantener la tensión de salida estable antes las variaciones de consumo de la carga, olvidate que si en ese punto fluctua o no, si tenes tensión estable en la salida ya esta, no hay más que hacer


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 20, 2011)

Hola Amigo, revisa el valor de R10 en el sector primario. Y descarta posibles cortos en el secundario.


----------



## superpower (Sep 20, 2011)

Si la fuente está incluida dentro del equipo de soldadura me refiero a que si es "onboard",el problema lo puedes tener en el resto del circuito ,si tubiera más datos de lo que realmente es, te podria ayudar mas rápido y preciso.
Equipo de soldadura por arco, de estaño, estación de soldadura controlada.
Probaste el resto del circuito con otra fuente?.
Alguna foto como para orientarnos seria bastante util.Pero supongo que la sección del secundario la mediste ,si existe corto o apertura de circuito o componentes con defectos.
Fijate el estado de soldadura de las bobinas y/o tranformadores, diodos del secundario,
estos en ocaciones miden bien, pero al trabajar se van de valor,claro en tu caso ni siquiera arranca,según entiendo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 20, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Entonces si tenes tensión de salida rectificada, funciona, pero conecta la linea de los diodos porque cuando le pongas carga de donde va a tener referencia para mantener la estabilidad?
> 
> de esa tensión saca una muestra para comparar con una referencia interna, para aumentar o disminuir el anchno del pulso a fin de mantener la tensión de salida estable antes las variaciones de consumo de la carga, olvidate que si en ese punto fluctua o no, si tenes tensión estable en la salida ya esta, no hay más que hacer



Hola Amigo, espera un poco, no te apresures!, el colega comenta que es estable la tension sobre el puente rectificador principal de entrada de RED.


----------



## rossanato (Sep 20, 2011)

La máquina de soldadura corresponde a la siguiente:


http://www.dpiaca.com/Archivos PDF/4204100617_031999.pdf

Y como ya te imaginabas, no puedo probar ya que en el secundario del transformador no llega tensión alguna.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 20, 2011)

rossanato dijo:


> La máquina de soldadura corresponde a la siguiente:
> 
> 
> http://www.dpiaca.com/Archivos PDF/4204100617_031999.pdf
> ...



Aun asi Amigo, cuando hay problemas en un fuente como en tu caso, debes buscar cortocircuitos o circuitos abiertos en los lugares mas insolitos. En caso que un diodo rectificador del secundario por ejem. este en corto. La fuente lo sabra.


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 20, 2011)

Probaste el mosfet? las resistencias que llegan a el, la sensora de corriente y la de disparo???


----------



## mcrven (Sep 20, 2011)

rossanato dijo:


> He comprobado zener, mosfet, y he sustituido IC. Además he cortado la línea de circuito que va para D2 y D3 y sigue pasando lo mismo. Vcc oscila entre 8 y 16V.
> 
> Ah!! se me pasaba que también he medido la señal de tensión rectificada, y esta totalmente estabilizada.



Me parece que se está armando un quilombo acá...

Hay muchas contradicciones volando por acá.

A ver si es posible poner un poco de orden: Primero, a esa configuración de fuente se le denomina "Self-Excitation Type Semi-Regulated Switching Regulator" (Regulador por conmutación Semi-Regulado auto excitado).
Esto significa que el propio IC se encarga de generar la frecuencia base y cuyos pulsos se van a modular en anchura según un feed-back que viene dado por las variaciones de la corriente que circula a través de R10 del SORCE del MOSFET. No hay ningún feedback de tensión ni de señal alguna proveniente de otra parte del circuito, que pueda modificar los pulsos.

Para efectos de revisar y reparar, te sugiero que separes la placa completa de la máquina y la conectes a la red con una lámpara incandescente de 100W en serie a una de las líneas, sin conexión a ninguna de las salidas, o sea, sin carga. Al darle energía debería poderse ver un destello más o menos largo de la lámpara, si todo está bien por supuesto, luego de lo cual, esta debería quedar completamente apagada.

Esto te indicará que no hay cortocircuitos en la fuente.

Si, la lámpara enciende a medias o destella o, al extremo, enciende a todo dar, significará que hay un corto circuito en algún lado o una corriente muy elevada a través de R10, en cuyo caso, Q1 tiene problemas. Puede estar en corto o puede estar dañado el transformador. También puede ser que esté bien Q1 pero, el IC no está conmutando, y el Gate hace que Q1 permanezca encendido, o sea, nunca se apaga.

Para saber si hay conmutación en el Gate, desconecta el Drain de Q1 del Transformador, conecta tu osciloscopio entre masa (pin 5) y out (pin 6), al conectar a la línea deberían verse unos pulsos rectangulares. Es más, puedes conectar una R de 15 kΩ @ 1W, desde el B+ de 300V al Drain de Q1 y deberías ver los pulsos allí también.

OJO CON ESTO porque serán pulsos de 300V pep.

Debería haber pulsos en los pines 3 y 4, algo parecido a un diente de sierra o trapecio, de muy bajo voltaje claro está.

Si eso estuviese bien, tu problema estaría aislado al transformador y/o rectificadores en el secundario.

Si no hay pulsos, el IC o alguno de sus componentes estará mal.

Todo lo indicado en azul, puede probarse incluso sin conectar a la red. Aplicando una fuente de unos 24 a 30 VDC directamente entre pin 5 (-) y pin 7 (+), y realizando todas las pruebas descritas, a excepción de la prueba con la R de 15 KΩ.

Es algo laborioso probar este tipo de fuente, pero... Hay que aislar el problema.

Les indico a todos, los zener internos y externos, en este circuito, son solo protectores de sobretensión. Nada tienen que ver con el funcionamiento del IC ni de la fuente, a menos que estén en corto, por supuesto.
 

Saludos y déjanos saber resultados:


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 20, 2011)

mcrven dijo:


> Esto significa que el propio IC se encarga de generar la frecuencia base y cuyos pulsos se van a modular en anchura según un feed-back que viene dado por las variaciones de la corriente que circula a través de R10 del SORCE del MOSFET. No hay ningún feedback de tensión ni de señal alguna proveniente de otra parte del circuito, que pueda modificar los pulsos.
> 
> :



Creo estas en un error la señal de que hablas es la de sensado de corriente, esta señal detiene la oscilacion en caso de que la tension en la resitencia alcance cierto valor esto debido a sobrecorriente en el primario que es se produciria por una sobrecorriente en el mismo o en un secundario, conclusion proteje contra cortos en el primario o en una de las salidas,  mas no la de feedback que si existe y es el pin no2 y se logra del mismo voltaje de mantenimiento o enganche a travez del divisor de tension por R3 y R4, en otros modelos de fuentes se usa el feedback desde el mismo bobinado de mantenimiento pero con otra rectificacion, aca no es el caso. chauuuuuuuuuuuu

PD: No tendria sentido variar el ancho de pulso=voltaje de salida con las variaciones de corriente pues la carga generalmente es variable


----------



## mcrven (Sep 20, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> Creo estas en un error la señal de que hablas es la de sensado de corriente,  chauuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> PD: No tendria sentido variar el ancho de pulso=voltaje de salida con las variaciones de corriente pues la carga generalmente es variable



No hay error Sergio, La componente RC en los pines 8 y 4 del IC, forman la componente de tiempo del oscilador interno.
Las especificaciones del propio IC indican "Current mode switch regulator". "CURRENTMODE PWM CONTROLLER" este título es del DataSheet de ST. De él se tomó la imagen que publicó Rossanato.

http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=UC3844

http://html.alldatasheet.com/html-pdf/5796/MOTOROLA/UC3844/257/1/UC3844.html en este datasheet se encuentra un diagrama de bloques del IC UC3844 y en él se puede ver que la entrada del pin 7, solo controla el nivel de tensión de alimentación cuando se reduce mucho, y en consecuencia, se apaga la fuente por enclavamiento. Dice explícitamente VCC y "Undervoltage Lockout". En la página 8 del mismo datasheet, el diagrama interno relativo amplía el tema, y aquí puedes ver como el comparador interno de corriente regula el ancho de los pulsos mediante el flip-flop s-r.
El feed-back que alcanza el pin 2 como parámetro de tensión, proveniente del pin 7, no es suficiente para modular el ancho de los pulsos.
Tampoco es correcta tu observación: ancho de pulsos = Voltaje. El voltaje de la fuente primaria casi nunca varía, pero sí varía el tiempo de encendido de Q1, o sea el tiempo de duración de cada pulso, a fin de que ésta pueda sostenerse en el tiempo según la necesidad.

Si mides con un osciloscopio sobre el Drain de Q1 mientras agregas o retiras carga a los rectificadores del secundario, verás que la tensión entre picos no variará casi, mientras que el tiempo de encendido de Q1, sí variará en consecuencia de la carga conectada.

Saludos:


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 20, 2011)

Perdon pero si es PWM y necesariamente controlo tension variando su ciclo util, si no es asi indicame como regulo la tension???  
Mira el adjunto con la descripcion de cada uno de los pines ahi indica cada una de las funciones de los mismos, te repito es imposible que controles la tension de salida o regules recibiendo informacion de la corriente del primario, revisa el docuemnto, cuando digo ancho de pulso= voltaje hago referencia que el ancho del pulso determina la tension de salida en cada uno de los secundarios...no es asi???, si no es asi explicame la funcion del PWM, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## marquizto (Sep 20, 2011)

Amigo, un consejo y una posible alternativa.

si la tensiòn oscila en el pin 7 significa que el modulador no se esta inicializando, esto se puede deber solo a dos cosas, la primera que los condensadores esten desvalorizados o con fugas (recomendacion cambialos todos si no tienes como medirlo), y la otra posible causa es las resistencias que acompañan al ci. el ci  es capaz de estabilizar la tension. si no lo hace casi seguro que son los condensadores.


----------



## rossanato (Sep 21, 2011)

Los condensadores estan bien, los he medido y sus valores son idóneos.

Se me plantea una duda, midiendo resistencias para ver si alguna estaba cortocircuitada o abierta, me he dado cuenta que si mido en un sentido el aparato de medida me da valores resistivos positivos, pero si los cambio me da negativo, ¿qué sentido tiene esto?, ¿puede ser este una evidencia de que exite algún componente malo?, ¿tiene esto sentido alguno?

Voy en mal camino???? no se cómo continuar...

PD: Me acabo de dar cuenta que cuando hablo de pin 7, en mi placa el uc3844, es de 14 pines....


----------



## pandacba (Sep 21, 2011)

rossanato dijo:


> La máquina de soldadura corresponde a la siguiente:
> 
> 
> http://www.dpiaca.com/Archivos PDF/4204100617_031999.pdf
> ...



Cuando decis hace rato que tenes tensión estable, como es eso y ahora decis que no tenes tensión aguna podes aclarar donde tenes tensiòn estable que valor tiene y donde no?

Ojo no te confundas que esas máquinas tienen una fuente para alimentar la parte de control pero el inverter de potencia es aparte

Precisa en el esquema en que punto decis que tenes tensión estable, y marca en donde no tenes tensión, porque asi  a simple vista parece todo muy contradictorio

Bueno vos no tenes exccusa, el pin 7 en la versión de 14 pines es el oscilador, por lo tanto lo que midas te dra cualquier cosa.........

La tensión de alimentación entra por el pin 12

Por otro lado no hay resistencias positivas o negativas



mcrven dijo:


> No hay error Sergio, La componente RC en los pines 8 y 4 del IC, forman la componente de tiempo del oscilador interno.
> Las especificaciones del propio IC indican "Current mode switch regulator". "CURRENTMODE PWM CONTROLLER" este título es del DataSheet de ST. De él se tomó la imagen que publicó Rossanato.
> 
> http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=UC3844
> ...



Estas en un error garrafal, es tal y como te ha dicho fedesergio, yo hace tiempo para explicarle a algunos técnicos que preparamos realice un modelo discreo de dichoo integrado y no funciona ni parecido a lo que vos decis, de echo en el esquema donde dice fedback de tensión si se pone en el divisor un preset se ajusta la tensión de salida en otras aplicaciones 

y el pin donde dice current scence si te fijas va al latch del oscilador es decir lo detiene tal como te dijeron

Da todas las explicaciones que quieras pero no coniciden ni con la realidad ni con el propio datahseet, buscate las notas de aplicación del mismo donde describe como funciona mejor y te vas a dar cuenta que estas diciendo cualquiera, y como decimos en este foro estas vendiendo fruta...........


----------



## rossanato (Sep 21, 2011)

nuevos datos obtenidos.
Sustituyendo componentes y volviendo a meterle tensión a la fuente, me ha ocurrido lo siguiente. Pin3 del uc3844, o pin 5, en el caso de encapsulado de 14 pines, la resistencia ha comenzado a echar humo, no ha llegado a destruirse ya que he cortado la tensión....


----------



## pandacba (Sep 21, 2011)

Si la resistencia asociada a ese pin echo humo rompiste el integrado ya que por esa R solo circulan unos pocos mA ya que alli esta la referencia de tensión para el comparardor, no podes ir cambiando valores de resistencias sin saber que función cumplen, cada valor esta calculado en función de la tarea que cumple.

Te formule una pregunta y como siempre no respondes es muy dificil ayudarte de esa menera......

Por favor lee lo que te puse antes y respondelas para poder continuar con la ayuda.

Esas fuenetes no tienen ningún misterio si el CI es bueno las resistencis y capacitores estan en buen estado funciona a la primera. por otro lado cuando andaba no nos diste el valor de tensión en el pin 5 de tu circuito de 14 ya que si tenes un corto del otro lado el oscilador se bloquea.
Deja todo como estaba originalmente, cambia el CI y las R quemadas poniend los valores originales y porfavor aclara lo que te pedi


----------



## rossanato (Sep 21, 2011)

Los valores de los componentes no los he variado, los he sustituido por otro con igual valor.

La tensión que tengo estable, es aquella que sale del puente rectificador y por los condensadores, señal continua que va a la parte desmultiplicación de tensión para alimentar al uc3844, y este al trafo de impulsos. Da la tensión al control.

Te contesto???

Adjunto fotografias de la placa por si habeis visto algo parecido alguna vez...


----------



## pandacba (Sep 22, 2011)

Claro ahora si antes parecia ser que decias a la salida de tu fuente.

Para estar seguro que no hay un cortocircuito en la salida, podes desconectar las cargas de tal menera que tu fuente quede en vacio? y mdeir sobre los diodos rectificadores si hay tensión o no?

No midas sobre los terminales del transformador ya que o no leeras nada y si lees te dara cualquier cosa ya que es una señal de alta frecuencia de onda cuadrada con anchura de pulso variable es decir para el tester seran solo un tren de pulsos.....

Al menos yo si he vistos muchas cosas muy semejantes, ya que hago electrònica industrial y veo todo tipo de cosas.

Y casi seguro que tenes algo que esta dañado al otro lado del transformador chopper, por eso tenes esa tensión que varia en el pin de alimentación, estas fuentes cuano esta algo en corto se apagan, por eso es que te pedi que me dijeras cuanto mide en el terminal de sensado de corriente, ya que eso alli te indicara si esta bloqueada por un corto en la salida. Ademas deberias verificar dicha resistencia ya que si esta desvalorizada, tambièn se apagara la fuente creyendo que hay sobreconsumo


----------



## raul8 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hola, veo que hiciste una puente pwm con el integrado tl3843, me podrias pasar el circuito por favor? lo necesito mucho, desde ya gracias!!!!!


----------



## Vitruvio (Oct 4, 2011)

Tanto el 3842 como 3843 soportan ciclos de trabajo de hasta 96%. El 3844 y45 hasta 50%.

Buen trabajo !


----------



## emurriper (Oct 4, 2011)

Listo apenas la encuentre te la envío, es que no estoy en mi equipo , de hecho la publico aqui en el foro con el impreso de una cara, originalmente venía a dos caras, yo hice mi propio diseño, se los envío en pcb wizard, para que modifiquen a su gusto


----------



## raul8 (Oct 4, 2011)

emurriper dijo:


> Listo apenas la encuentre te la envío, es que no estoy en mi equipo , de hecho la publico aqui en el foro con el impreso de una cara, originalmente venía a dos caras, yo hice mi propio diseño, se los envío en pcb wizard, para que modifiquen a su gusto



Maestro eternamente agradecido, saludos desde Argentina


----------



## juanma2468 (May 26, 2014)

Hola gente, estoy haciendo un conversor DC-DC Buck utilizando el UC3842 que me convierta 24V en 12V, pero estoy teniendo algunos problemas. Adjunto el esquema, aunque actualmente lo he modificado un poco. El problema mas grande está en el transistor, este no se comporta totalmente como un corto, en el caen 10V (medidos con un osciloscopio) y con poca carga a la salida ya se pone calentito, y si cargo mucho la salida la tensión se viene a bajo, además nunca logro que el ciclo de trabajo se redusca cuando se establece la tensión de trabajo, siempre está casi al máximo, no se a que se debe, según este arreglo resistivo debería llegar a unos 11,8V aproximadamente. Por otro lado en el esquema no lo puse pero en la placa si, la red de compensación, y ademas agregue una resistencia serie de 560 ohms al UC3842 para que trabaje a unos 18V, asi la salida PWM no me quema el GATE del MOSFET, el cual el máximo es de 20V. Por el momento no estoy realizando sensado de corriente, ese pin esta puesto a masa. Bueno si alguien trabajo ya con este integrado o no y tiene sugerencias, atentamente las escucharé, desde ya muchas gracias.
Datos: Conversor DC-DC Buck
Vin = 24V - Vout = 12V
Iout_max = 10A
DeltaVout = 2V a 4V (En condición de Iout_max)


----------



## ecotronico (May 27, 2014)

Hola:

No tengo mucha experiencia en este tip ode fuentes y convertidores.
Pero al ver tu circuito, me queda la duda con el GATE del transistor. No falta conectar un resistor a tierra?


----------



## juanma2468 (May 27, 2014)

Creo que no necesariamente, en otros circuitos que he visto no la usan, pero igual realice una prueba con una resistencia de 100K a masa y hacia exactamente lo mismo.
Para que veas algunos ejemplos de esquemas con este integrado : https://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es-419&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1366&bih=631&q=UC3842&oq=UC3842&gs_l=img.3..0l6j0i24l4.1458.3639.0.3978.6.5.0.1.1.0.274.1057.1j0j4.5.0....0...1ac.1.45.img..1.5.785.DmPEqPbI41U#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=qIvK6ti5iiQx_M%253A%3BFQLJKv2CBjYmnM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwebpages.charter.net%252Fdawill%252Ftmoranwms%252FElec_UC3842_3.gif%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwebpages.charter.net%252Fdawill%252Ftmoranwms%252FElec_SMPS2.html%3B416%3B362


----------



## ecotronico (May 27, 2014)

sí, ya veo.
me atreví a comentar porque hace una semana revisé un circuito de fuente conmutada con UC2844.
(pero no logré encontrar el verdadero origen de la falla, estaba sin esquemático).

lo que percibo en los esquemas que has posteado, es que el transistor va conectado a TIERRA en ves de conectado a la FUENTE.
O sea, la referencia para el disparo tal vez esté incorrecta.

revisa con más detalle eso.


----------



## juanma2468 (May 27, 2014)

Pues no está incorrectamente armado, pasa que yo estoy haciendo un conversor buck, el cual la topologia es como la que yo realice, los circuitos que postié usan otras topologías como flyback o boost, acá te dejo para que veas algunas de las topologías que existen http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conversor_CC/CC, hay más, esas son las más conocidas. Si comparas mi esquema con la topología Buck veras que la llave (MOSFET en mi esquema) va a la fuente y ningun terminal a masa.


----------



## ecotronico (May 28, 2014)

hola nuevamente.

sí entiendo la topologia Buck (reductor) y claro, el transistor está bien posicionado.
pero me refiero al GATE: la referencia para dispararlo está correcta?
la polaridad en él está bien?

otro asunto que mencionas es que en el transisor cae 10Vcc aproximadamente.
y la verdad es que eso está correcto.
la tensión media (o llamémosla continua) en el inductor es cercana de cero (0V en teoría).
así que la tensión encima del transistor es igual a la salida menos la entrada.
24-12= 12V aproximado.


----------



## juanma2468 (May 28, 2014)

Si pero hablo de que la caida de tensión es de 10V cuando esta en conducción, no cuando está abiero, en teoría deberia comportarse como una llave, y cuando mido entre las patas drain y source veo una caida de como 24V cuando está abierto y de 10V cuando está cerrado, luego adjunto unas imagánes del osciloscopio para que veas, saludos.


----------



## chclau (May 28, 2014)

A mi se me hace que ese controlador NO es para una configuracion buck, por ningun lado veo que tenga una preparacion para el charge-pump que se necesita para disparar el Mosfet de canal N con una tension mas alta que la tension de salida que es lo que necesita un buck.

Me parece que es para boost o fly back en los que el mosfet cuando se cierra conecta la salida a tierra, y no como en un buck que lo que tendria que hacer es dejar pasar Vcc.

Esa es mi impresion. De donde sacaste el circuito de este regulador operando como buck?


----------



## J2C (May 28, 2014)

.


A decir verdad la serie de integrados UC3842/3843 y UC3823/3825 son usados en fuentes FlyBack como las de los monitores de PC, en algunos tv's *muy* económicos, etc.; coincido con Chclau al respecto.

Para el caso de este thread es mas común usar el MC34063 del cual adjunto datasheet, y que es un integrado muy accesible/económico.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## juanma2468 (May 28, 2014)

@chclau si te fijas en la nota de aplicación en la hoja Nº3 hay un cuadro que dice Usos recomendados, y en la ultima fila dice Buck/Boost ==> UC3842. Me estoy equivocando??


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 28, 2014)

! Hola a todos , saludos desde Brasil !, yo enpleiaria un transistor MosFet canal "P" con su Sourse conectado en  la entrada de +24 Voltios , lo Dreno es la salida para lo filtro passa bajo ( L1 y C2) , un resistor en paralelo entre  lo Sourse y Gate de 1Kohmios , otro resistor de 1Kohmios donde un terminal es conectado a lo Gate  y lo otro es conectado a lo colector de un transistor de chaviamento tipo NPN por ejenplo un 2N2222 , su emissor es conectado a la tierra  y su base es conectada a la salida del controlador PWM UC3842 ( pino 6) atravez de un R y C paralelo de 10Kohms con 10nF. Esa configuración que aclaro aca seguramente anda de premera.
! Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (May 28, 2014)

Juanma2468


juanma2468 dijo:


> @chclau si te fijas en la nota de aplicación en la hoja Nº3 hay un cuadro que dice Usos recomendados, y en la ultima fila dice Buck/Boost ==> UC3842. Me estoy equivocando??


Tienes razón si solo lees lo que a ti te interesa, por que en la columna dice *HIGH (Offline)* para *Power Supply Input (V)*.

 En cambio para bajas tensiones sugiere el UC3843 ó el UC3845.


 Saludos, JuanKa.-
 P.D.: Disculpe Chclau que haya respondido antes.


----------



## juanma2468 (May 29, 2014)

Pues gracias por responder a todos. 
Daniel Lopez: 





> yo enpleiaria un transistor MosFet canal "P" con su Sourse conectado en   la entrada de +24 Voltios , lo Dreno es la salida para lo filtro passa  bajo ( L1 y C2) , un resistor en paralelo entre  lo Sourse y Gate de  1Kohmios , otro resistor de 1Kohmios donde un terminal es conectado a lo  Gate  y lo otro es conectado a lo colector de un transistor de  chaviamento tipo NPN por ejenplo un 2N2222 , su emissor es conectado a  la tierra  y su base es conectada a la salida del controlador PWM UC3842  ( pino 6) atravez de un R y C paralelo de 10Kohms con 10nF. Esa  configuración que aclaro aca seguramente anda de premera.


Luego intentaré realizar lo que Daniel Lopez me propone.
Por otro lado 
J2C: 





> Tienes razón si solo lees lo que a ti te interesa, por que en la columna dice *HIGH (Offline)* para *Power Supply Input (V)*.
> En cambio para bajas tensiones sugiere el UC3843 ó el UC3845.


En la nota de aplicación en la hoja 12 figura 30 emplean un UC3842/3 para un Buck Low Power, creo que se puede usar cualquiera de los dos. Para el offline utiliza el UC1844 pagina 13 en modo flyback. Pero igual tendre en cuenta tu observación.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pues bien, realice los cambios que me propuso Daniel Lopez, pero creo que no funciona, lo simule en el MultiSim 11 y ahora la tensión de salida llega a 25V, no lo he probado en la practica, adjunto el esquema para ver que lo haya hecho como menciona Daniel Lopez


----------



## palurdo (May 29, 2014)

Coincido con *chclau*, recupera el circuito original y ponle un bootstrap a la base del irfz48. Ejemplos en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/bootstrap-condensador-92236/#post765407


----------



## juanma2468 (May 29, 2014)

Haciendo uso del esquema de DOSMETROS (pido prestado), para mi caso queda como lo que adjunto. Pero hay un problema, la diferencia de tensión que hay entre el Gate y el Source es de 23,3V, y según la hoja de datos la máxima tensión permitida para un IRF530 (es el que voy a usar) es de 20V, por lo que es probable que si armo esa configuración queme al mosfet, por favor diganme si estoy en lo cierto?. Desde ya gracias.


----------



## chclau (May 29, 2014)

Dos cosas

Con respecto a la nota de aplicacion, la configuracion buck boost si te fijas es aislada con trafo, con el FET haciendo drive del primario del trafo a tierra.

para el bootstrap, se puede poner un Zener para limitar Vgs

Saludos


----------



## juanma2468 (May 29, 2014)

Bien, pues ya coloque un diodo zener en la simulación, adjunto el esquema para ver si lo coloque bien. Segun la simulación la tensión nunca llega a los 12V, alcanza un valor de unos 10,2V aproximadamente y luego comienza a caer. Lo mejor va ser probarlo directamente sobre mi circuito creo, asique confirmame chclau si el diodo zener de 18V que puse está bien, asi puedo hacer las pruebas sobre el circuito directamente y comentar sobre ellos en como me fue con las sugerencias que ustedes me han brindado.


----------



## chclau (May 30, 2014)

El Zener parece estar bien, tendrias que fijarte en la simulacion como se ve la forma de onda de Vgs, puede ser que el bootstrap no este realizando bien su trabajo si la tension de salida no llega a los 12V.


----------



## palurdo (May 30, 2014)

Por lo q he visto la salida del 3842 no es colector abierto... eso es un problema para el bootstrap porque la puerta no va a poder subir mas de vcc. O haces un doble buffer inversor o interpones un buffer colector abierto no inversor como el de la siguiente imagen:


----------



## juanma2468 (May 30, 2014)

Pues he visto varios esquemas ya por la web en el que usan el UC3842 como un conversor tipo Buck y en ninguno de ellos he visto que agreguen ese boostrap, simplemente mandan la salida del PWM al mosfet, en ninguno de los casos mencionan nada al respecto. Dejo algunos ejemplos para que vean, ojo no digo que lo del boostrap no sirva, solo es mi curiosidad de porque en esos esquemas los usan directo a parentemente sin problemas.
http://www.elecinfo.com/bbs/190241.html
http://www.elecinfo.com/bbs/1458140.html
http://cr4.globalspec.com/thread/62257/DC-DC-Converter (mirar la pata 6 Out del PCB, va directo al mosfet)
http://bbs.21dianyuan.com/21556.html (la configuración utilizada es la misma que trae en forma interna el UC3842)


----------



## chclau (May 30, 2014)

Por lo poco que vi en absolutamente todos los casos usan componentes adicionales para los buck, tales como transistores en configuracion push-pull entre el IC y el Mosfet. Trata de leer con mas atencion. O colga aqui el diagrama que segun vos funciona conectado directamente al Mosfet, de alguno de esos links.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 30, 2014)

Hola a todos , caro Don juanma2468 , lo circuito que te propongo para mi es lo meo mas correcto de polarizar  un transistor MosFet de modo el andar como chave y fornir una conponente de +24 Voltios conmutados para sener filtrado por lo filtro passa bajos (L1 Y C2 ) de modo que lo nivel medio desa conmutación sea los +12 Voltios tan deseados . 
Devemos recordar que para cerriar lo  canal Dreno y Sourse un transistor MosFet tipo canal "N" devemos aplicar un VGS positivo , entonses como hacer eso con un canal "N" en seguidor de Sourse ? si lo Gate tiene que sener "VGS" mas elevado que lo proprio Sourse ?? , Dai mi propuesta en enplear un transistor MosFet tipo canal "P" donde cerriamos su canal Dreno y Sourse aplicando un VGS "negativo" entre Gate y Sourse , o sea lo Sourse es mas positivo en relación a  su Gate cerriando lo canal Dreno y Sourse , asi fornindo +24 Voltios conmutado a lo filtro passa bajos. No entiendo como en la simulación  si puede obtener +25,36Voltios en la salida con lo circuito alimentado con 24 Voltios si esa configuración es "Step Donw" ?
? Quízaz canbiar lo CI control PWM por un TL494 no sea una buena idea ?
? Que tal armar un prototipo y medir con auxilio de un osciloscopio lo que realmente se passa ?
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanma2468 (May 31, 2014)

Palurdo: 





> Por lo q he visto la salida del 3842 no es colector abierto... eso es un  problema para el bootstrap porque la puerta no va a poder subir mas de  vcc. O haces un doble buffer inversor o interpones un buffer colector  abierto no inversor como el de la siguiente imagen:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 111239


Podrias explicarme como sería el uso de este circuito, como lo implemento en mi esquema?? Veo cual es el problema, la tensión Vgs no es lo suficientemente elevada como para accionar el MOSFET.


----------



## palurdo (Jun 1, 2014)

En tu esquema, desde la salida del integrado hacia el circuito de bootstrap, cortas el cable, y la parte que va desde el integrado (la patilla out) la conectas al emisor del transistor, y la que va hacia el bootstrap, la conectas al colector. cuando el transistor se encuentra cortado, en el emisor hay 24V, en la base hay 20V, luego entre base y emisor hay -4V, y al mosfet le llega el pulso alto desde la resistencia que conecta el condensador del bootstrap con la puerta. Cuando la salida del integrado está a 0, el emisor del transistor está a 0V y la base pasa de 20V a 0,7V, el transistor conduce y el colector pasa a valer algo cercano a 0, por lo que el mosfet se corta.


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hola de nuevo y gracias por los comentarios, estuve leyendo bastante e investigando, y realice algunos cambios en mis componentes para no tener el problema de la falta de tensión Vgs, además agregue un pequeño zener de 18V en el UC3842 para que la salida PWM no sea mayor a 20V y me queme el Gate del MOSFET. Para poder sensar la tensión de salida tuve que realizar una realimentación a travez de un PC123 en forma óptica. 
Lo construí en mi protoboard, la tensión que entrega es cercana a la que yo quiero 13,2V, pero sigo teniendo el problema de que el MOSFET se calienta y la carga que estoy utilizando es una resistencia de 68 ohms, lo cual no es demaciada corriente como para que caliente tanto, ademas mire con el osciloscopio entre las patas Drain y Source y no observo la conmutación del MOSFET, simplemente visualizo una continua, pero los pulsos del PWM si están presentes en el Gate, la verdad es que no se que pueda ser, alguna idea?? Sugerencias del circuito nuevo?? Avisenme si quieren que suba imagenes de las señales que observo con el osciloscopio. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## chclau (Jun 2, 2014)

Pero eso ya ni es una fuente buck, en una fuente buck, cuando el elemento de paso esta cerrado la carga y la bobina reciben energia de la tension de entrada, cuando el elemento de paso se abre la carga recibe energia de la bobina solamente. Lo que hiciste, me parece, no es una fuente buck.


----------



## ecotronico (Jun 2, 2014)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Podrias explicarme como sería el uso de este circuito, como lo implemento en mi esquema?? Veo cual es el problema, la tensión Vgs no es lo suficientemente elevada como para accionar el MOSFET.



hola a todos!

juanma2468:

veo que ya comprobaste que el problema es tu refererencia para el disparo.
la tensión Vgs está "flotando" y por eso el MOSFET no satura.
da ahí que él se calienta y caen 10V.

en mi opinión, no encuentro sentido usar circuitos auxliares para el disparo, porque el circuito completo queda más caro al introducir más componentes.
mejor usabas un 7812 y resolvías todo el problema de reducir la tensión, pues tu potencia es pequeña.

te repito que no tengo mucha experiencia con este integrado, pero mi sugerencia ahora es que intentes esto:
cambia de lugar y sentido el MOSFET de potencia y tal vez consigas dispararlo tranquilamente con tu integrado  (ver adjunto).
digo "tal vez", porque mi única duda es la polaridad que quedaría en el GATE, pues no tengo como simular el UC3842.
solamente hice una simulación simple con tus datos iniciales, cambiando el interruptor (MOSFET) de lugar y funciona.


----------



## J2C (Jun 2, 2014)

En mi opinión eso ahora es *cualquier cosa* (por no decir cualquier verdura/fruta), ya que la salida no tiene ninguna referencia con la entrada y tampoco se encuentra aislada de la misma   .

Cual seria la masa/tierra de la salida????, ni el "+" ni el "-" de la entrada !!!!.


 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## ecotronico (Jun 2, 2014)

hola J2C

tienes razón con respecto a la referencia para realimentar la tensión..
ni lo consideré.

pero créeme que aún posee referencia, que es el positivo de la fuente.
el inductor es prácticamente tensión cero.

y opino que es más fácil crear un circuito auxiliar para la referencia que para el disparo...
tal vez un optoacoplador lo resuelva.


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 2, 2014)

Gracias a todos nuevamente por responder. Primero metalmetropolis, si te fijas bien, el ultimo circuito que postie, es igual al que vos postiaste, solo que mi transistor esta parado y el tuyo acostado. Por otro lado, J2C, es cierto que se pierde la referencia de masa, pero la asislación se encuentra en vez de en +V en la masa. Como ya no es posible realimentar por medio de un divisor resistivo la tensión de salida, es por eso que en mi nuevo circuito propongo un optoacoplador como realimentación, de esa manera me desligo de la referencia de salida. Mi inspiración del cambio, la saque de aqui, chequenlo a ver que opinan.
http://ludens.cl/Electron/latsup/latsup.html


----------



## J2C (Jun 2, 2014)

Juanma246



juanma2468 dijo:


> .... Mi inspiración del cambio, la saque de aqui, chequenlo a ver que opinan.
> http://ludens.cl/Electron/latsup/latsup.html


Si bien dices que has sacado la inspiración del cambio de la página de Manfred Mornhinweg, realmente has creado una mezcla total.

Manfred no ha necesitado OptoAcoplador alguno para tomar la muestra y estabilizar el circuito que por otra parte esta trabajando con tensiones más altas y como si esto fuera poco el podría llegar a utilizar el "+" de su esquema como referencia que ya que no posee ningún componente en serie con el mismo, salvo el tema que rectifica los 220Vca de la línea de distribución eléctrica.




Metalmetropolis


metalmetropolis dijo:


> .... el inductor es prácticamente tensión cero. ....


El inductor de una fuente switching aunque no tenga caída de tensión en Continua cambia radicalmente el diseño pues cumple cierta función especifica.



Pero bueno, en los diseños es cuestión del gusto de cada diseñador, hacer las cosas más simples o que solo las entienda el mismo y Manfred es una persona muy particular por que da las explicaciones de como ha hecho cada cosa, en otros temas algún forista le ha preguntado por e-Milio y le ha respondido con excelentes aclaraciones.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 2, 2014)

Pues bien, no entiendo cual es la diferencia entre el esquema de Manfred (a parte de que trabaja con mayor tensión) en cuanto a lo que es la configuración del MOSFET puesto a masa y no en el +V. Por otro lado, solo quise tomar la idea de él, luego implemente una realimentación optoacoplada porque me resultó más sencillo de verlo por ese lado, o está mal haberlo hecho así?? Pero bueno, igual más allá de la realimentación y de si trabaja con más o menos tensión, no comprendo porque el MOSFET cuando lo miro con el osciloscopio entre DS lo veo una conmutación, solo una continua, de ahí que calienta. Al Gate le llega bien el pulso, lo probe al MOSFET fuera del circuito utilizandolo como llave para accionar un motor y funciona sin problema, la caida de tensión es practicamente 0 y no calienta. Ya no se más que puedo hacer.... agradesco a J2C, chclau, pelurdo, Daniel Lopez y metalmetropolis por sus comentarios, habrá que segir buscando.


----------



## chclau (Jun 2, 2014)

Ahora entiendo mejor de donde viene la idea. A primera vista y despues de leer la explicacion en el link e pusiste pareceria tener su logica... pero no me termina de convencer.... Quiza si movieras la bobina a la rama de abajo podria andar, porque asi como esta cuando el FET conduce tenderia a cortocircuitar el negativo de la salida con el de la entrada. 

La unica manera de que esto ande, si es que anda, es que la bobina sea la que separa las dos tierras. Asi como en el diseño convencional, es la bobina la que separa la tension de entrada de la de salida.

Fijate que en el diseño que pusiste tambien es asi, la bobina en la rama de abajo.


----------



## J2C (Jun 2, 2014)

Juanma2468


juanma2468 dijo:


> .... Pero bueno, igual más allá de la realimentación y de si trabaja con más o menos tensión, no comprendo porque el MOSFET cuando lo miro con el osciloscopio entre DS lo veo una conmutación, solo una continua, de ahí que calienta. Al Gate le llega bien el pulso, lo probe al MOSFET fuera del circuito utilizandolo como llave para accionar un motor y funciona sin problema, ....


Si el MosFet calienta y solo cae continua es por que no llega a conmutar totalmente sus estados, aún esta dentro de la zona lineal del mismo.

O el pulso no tiene la suficiente amplitud o le falta capacidad de corriente para superar el Qg de ese MosFet.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 2, 2014)

Pues hoy volvi a medir con el osciloscopio, en el esquema que postie tengo una lijera diferencia con lo que arme en la protoboard, en la proto a la salida del PWM coloque la R de 22K a masa y seguido la R de 39 ohms. Midiendo del lado de la salida de PWM tengo un pulso cuadrado de aproximadamente 15V, del otro lado de la R de 39 ohms tengo una continua de 1,2V (no tengo idea por que). Si las invierto, o sea a la salida del PWM coloco en serie la R de 39 ohms y luego la de 22K a masa, casi no funciona el convertidor, a la salida tengo menos de 2V. Si la R de 39 ohms la bajo a 10 ohms (fue lo que probe) o lo conecto directo al gate la salida del PWM no anda tampoco, como si se muriera todo. Voy a probar lo que me propusieron de cambiar de lugar la bobina, tendria sentido lo que comentan, desde ya gracias, y cuando tenga novedades publico. A por cierto tambien le mande un mail a Manfred a ver que me dice.
---------------------------------Actualizo--------------------------------------------------------------------
Pues les traigo buenas noticias . Ya he podido hacer andar el conversor DC-DC buck y anda de maravillas, procedo a explicar los fallos que encontre. Primero que nada cambié de lugar el inductor como me habían dicho, pero aun seguía haciendo lo mismo que antes, por lo que deduje que el inductor no era, igual lo deje en esa posición. Luego reemplace la R de 39 ohms por una de 10 ohms y ahi la salida de tensión se moria a unos pocos volts (aproximadamente unos 4V), y además se caia la tensión del UC3842, asi que volvi a poner la R de 39 ohms y la tensión de salida volvía a los 13,2V pero el MOSFET calentaba. Luego de probar varias veces entre la R de 39 y la R de 10 ohms, noté con el osciloscopio que cuando medía los pulsos en la pata del gate con la R de 39 no veía nada, solo un pequeño valor de DC, lo cual era raro. Cuando medía con la R de 10 a causa de la caída de tensión en el UC los pulsos que veía eran practicamente imperseptibles, pero algo había y era distinto de una DC . Aplicando un poco de lógica llegué a la conclusión de que la R de 39 ohms debía estar defectuosa, la medí con un tester y para mi sorpresa la resistencia aparentemente nueva, estaba abierta (la puteada que mande llegó a la china) . Bueno un problema menos. Ahora sabiendo que con la R de 10 ohms algo ocurría que me desbarataba todo el circuito, pensé, bueno tal ves, los picos de corriente son elevados (hay una bobina) y hace que las tensiones se caigan . Asi que coloque unos capacitores electrolíticos en la parte de los 24V y en paralelo con el zener de 18V y ...................... GUALA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! todo funcionaba de maravillas. El circuito lo someti a una carga tal que tuviera que entregar 2A constantes durante unos 30 segundos mas o menos, el MOSFET ni se mosquio , no calento para nada, no le seguí dando rosca porque la fuente con la que lo alimento no daba más ya que utiliza un LM317 plástico, pero cuando pueda lo voy a probar con una batería de auto y debería poder sacarle unos 5A por lo menos. Adjunto el esquema final que utilicé, quizas habría que afinar un poco los valores de algunos componentes, pero bueno, la base está.
Desde ya quiero agradecer mucho la ayuda que me han brindado J2C, chclau, pelurdo, Daniel Lopez y metalmetropolis . Gracias a ustedes pude completar este desafio que me había propuesto. Como recompensa les dejo el esquema para aquel que lo quiera tener, desde ya muchas gracias nuevamente, saludos.


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hola gente, yo de nuevo, queria consultarles si es que alguno de ustedes tiene algun circuito que con un zener, un transistor y resistencias active un rele cuando la salida supere un determinado valor. Con esto lo que quiero hacer es con una minima cantidad de componentes lograr una protección por sobretensión a la salida, tal que si por algun motivo el MOSFET se pusiera en corto, la protección saltara y me abriera la tensión de salida para no quemar lo que este del otro lado. Propongo con esos componentes porque la idea es minimizar lo más posible el circuito, se que con un simple comparador eso es una pavada, pero no quisiera meter otro IC más, o tal vez tengan otra idea más sencilla y eficiente que la que propongo, nuevamente gracias.

PD: Tensión máxima permitida 14 V. Ah y por cierto alguno sabe cuanto puede consumir en corriente un estereo en promedio y en valor pico?

*Moderador: perdon no me di cuenta y cree otro msj sin querer, borrame esto que escribo y lo otro ponemelo en mi anterior msj, mil disculpas, gracias =).*


----------



## chclau (Jun 5, 2014)

Una manera de hacer lo que buscas es con una proteccion crowbar, que en esencia consiste en hacer volar un fusible en serie ante la condicion de sobretension


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 5, 2014)

chclau dijo:
			
		

> Una manera de hacer lo que buscas es con una proteccion crowbar, que en  esencia consiste en hacer volar un fusible en serie ante la condicion de  sobretension


Gracias por el dato, no sabia como se llamaba, dejo esta página donde en el segundo post se menciona un crowbar activo, aunque en mi caso, para alcanzar la tensión deseada utilizaría 2 diodos 1N4148 en serie para obtener los 14V. Gracias.
http://www.edaboard.com/thread181493.html


----------



## guzprada (Oct 20, 2014)

Ha llegado a mis manos un switch 3com con problemas en la fuente que esta basada en un UC3844.

Y aunque mis destrezas con fuentes conmutadas no son muy buenas, he reparado alguna vez mas de una pero este integrado no lo conocia. 

A pesar de que he buscado por varios dias, no he encontrado nada siquiera parecido al diagrama, solo fotos de otras fuentes similares con otra denominacion y que son equivalentes para ese equipo.

La que tengo dice ACBEL API1FS27 C03D78-00031 y la que venden para el equipos es la ASTEC AA22521 Open Frame 7900-000-064. Es una fuente que entrega tensiones de 5, 2.5 y 1.8v en un conector parecido al de una fuente de pc.

Descartando los problemas mas obvios de capacitores y puente rectificador, la tension de alimentacion sobre la pata vcc del integrado es de 16.25 lo que segun la hoja de datos deberia ser suficiente para su funcionamiento pero la salida esta 0v. 

Mi pregunta en concreto: tengo sobre la pata 8 que es una referencia de 5v una tension de 1,1v. Hay alguna condicion en el funcionamiento de este IC que haga que tenga esa tension ahi? (ademas de ic quemado no?)

Se me ocurria que si el IC no arranca y segun el diagrama de bloques en el datasheet, deberia tener 0v (esto lo supongo, no tengo informacion de como se comporta esta referencia de tension). Con un poco mas de 16v el ic deberia arrancar y mostrar una tension de 5v SIEMPRE? o hay algo que produzca eso que no sea que se estropeo el integrado?

Lei en algunos foros que decian que con la tension de arranque y aunque no este oscilando la tension de referencia en pin 8 ya estaba presente.

Lamento no tener mas informacion del circuito, mas que subir fotos reales de algunos componentes pero se parece bastante a la foto que acompaño con este post. Agrego el datasheet del integrado pero creo que algunos aqui ya lo conocen.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 21, 2014)

Hola caro guzprada , seguramente ese CI (UC3844) estas estropiado y deve sener canbiado por otro nuevo o  algo estas cargando en demasia lo terminal 8 (Ref. 5 Voltios) , portanto cheque lo circuito con un polimetro.
Te recomendo conectar en serie con la entrada AC desa fuente una lampara Incandescente de 100Wattios X tensión igual de la Red local durante lo mantenimiento por questiones de seguridad donde qualquer problema la lampara asciende y nada mas si estropia (transistores mosfet , CIs , diodos etc...).
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu mantenimiento , dudas adicionales pregunte es un gusto poder ayudar y platicar!.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sergiot (Oct 21, 2014)

Ese chip es ,muy utilizado en las fuentes y no son de generar mayores problemas en las reparaciones, por supuesto que lo primero ante un caso asi es cambiar el chip, no hay muchas mas cosas que hacer si todo el resto está bien, por otro lado una condición en la cual el chip no arranca es cuando en la salida de la fuente existe un corto, la fuente se "apaga" como protección y no hace nada, ni siquiera un ruido.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 21, 2014)

sergiot dijo:


> Ese chip es ,muy utilizado en las fuentes y no son de generar mayores problemas en las reparaciones, por supuesto que lo primero ante un caso asi es cambiar el chip, no hay muchas mas cosas que hacer si todo el resto está bien, por otro lado una condición en la cual el chip no arranca es cuando en la salida de la fuente existe un corto, la fuente se "apaga" como protección y no hace nada, ni siquiera un ruido.


Siiii  estoy de plenissimo acuerdo con que aclaras , pero la referenzia de 5 Voltios (pino 8) esa sienpre estas OK mismo quando en modo protecjido(sobrecargado).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## guzprada (Oct 21, 2014)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas



sergiot dijo:


> Ese chip es ,muy utilizado en las fuentes y no son de generar mayores problemas en las reparaciones, por supuesto que lo primero ante un caso asi es cambiar el chip, no hay muchas mas cosas que hacer si todo el resto está bien, por otro lado una condición en la cual el chip no arranca es cuando en la salida de la fuente existe un corto, la fuente se "apaga" como protección y no hace nada, ni siquiera un ruido.



No estaria seguro que todo el resto esta bien, pero seguro en el ic estas tensiones no son las de deberia tener. El caso que me decis lo puedo entender y suena razonable que el ic se pueda apagar completamente incluso la referencia de tension en el pin que mencione. Lo que es un poco raro es que de 1,1v y no 0v si el ic estuviera apagado por proteccion.

Voy a sacar el mosfet para medirlo y chequear mejor algunos otros componentes que siempre son los que primero dan problemas para decartar otras fallas antes de cambiar el IC.

El IC sale $6,5 en electronica liniers (si pesos), me va a salir mas caro el colectivo que el  integrado en si


----------



## sergiot (Oct 21, 2014)

Ni hablar, el costo de ese chip es mucho mas barato que el costo del tiempo y del viaje en ir a comprarlo.

Ni lo dudes, cámbialo y seguís buscando si no funciona, comprá varios y ponele zocalo.

Las fallas de ese tipo de fuente fueron los chips, los mosfet, los electrolíticos, los tl431 y cortos en la salida, muy rara ves alguna cosa fuera de esto.


----------



## guzprada (Oct 27, 2014)

Revisando entre los cacharros que tengo por ahi encontre para mi sorpresa el mismo integrado en otra fuente asi que ahi nomas los intercambie y pude comprobar que no era ese el problema. 

Si encontre varios 2 capacitores fuera de valor pero mi problema ahora es que hay un zener smd en corto y no tengo manera de saber de cuanto es porque no tiene ningua inscripcion y como dije antes no tengo el diagrama de la fuente.

Vi varios circuitos que usan este integrado y me dieron idea de que buscar pero ninguno se parece al de esta fuente, es bastante mas complejo: 
- tiene 2 optoacopladores que actuan entre la parte primaria y secundaria de la fuente,
-el zener que no se el valor esta junto a un ap432 que en todos las fuentes con este y otros integrados esta en el secundario actuando sobre el optoacoplador, aca lo tiene en el primario.
-tiene otros 2 ap432 distribuidos en la parte secundaria.

Por ahora el problema mas grande es como saber que zener iria, alguna sugerencia de como probar para saber de valor seria?


----------



## sergiot (Oct 28, 2014)

Si hay otros 2 zener iguales en la fuente, por que no los medis y determinas que tensión son?


----------



## guzprada (Oct 28, 2014)

Los otros 2 que hay son ap432 y no hay zeners comunes cerca ademas que estan en la parte de baja tension y en una configuracion muy diferentes por lo que veo.

El zener que se quemo esta en una parte del circuito en la que esta relacionada con un ap432 del lado de las soldaduras donde hay varios componentes smd por eso lo mencione, pero la fuente tiene todos componentes discretos en su gran mayoria.

Si vi que hay otros zener smd en otras partes del primario, pero supongo que eso no quiere decir que midiendolos pueda sacar ninguna conclusion no?

Lo que si me parecio raro es que haya un zener programable y un zener comun aparentemente juntos en la misma parte del circuito.


----------



## sergiot (Oct 28, 2014)

La verdad que sin ver lo que estás diciendo es muy difícil deducir, solo se puede adivinar.

Del lado caliente de la fuente suele llevar o no un zener para proteger la compuerta del mosfet, el valor ronda los 18V comúnmente, pero no tengo idea donde se encuentra tu zener, es mas, quiero suponer que es un zener por que así lo indica el impreso, no? por otro lado no debe ser legible la nomenclatura del mismo, sino se mira con una lupa y listo.


----------



## guzprada (Oct 28, 2014)

Por los circuitos que vi y tienen un lejano parecido, es cierto lo que decis:  encontre que tenian un  zener de 18v. 

Se que es un zener porque esta indicado en el impreso.

Por lo que vi de nomeclatura smd, el valor no viene impreso solo algunos colores indicando el tipo de diodo que es nada mas 

El fin de semana voy a tener tomarme un tiempo para tratar de relevar un poco el circuito para al menos tratar de entender sobre que parte de circuito esta actuando, porque aunque sigue la configuracion basica de una fuente flyback es bastante mas complicada que las pocas que encontre online que usan este integrado.


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 28, 2014)

y una foto? seguro te podremos ayudar mas con una foto, de lo contrario, estamos como ciegos ayudando a  un vidente!!!


----------



## guzprada (Oct 28, 2014)

lo se, lo se, estoy con mi telefono muleto porque el titular paso a mejor vida y no tengo un camara decente ahi. En unos dias subo las fotos.

Gracias por tomarse el tiempo de leer mis msgs.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 29, 2014)

fdesergio dijo:


> y una foto? seguro te podremos ayudar mas con una foto, de lo contrario, estamos como ciegos ayudando a  un vidente!!!


Bueno ao menos no si trata de un ciego tentando ayudar a un mudo


----------



## Alloy (Ene 9, 2015)

Buenas, tengo una fuente de un switch de 28 bocas que parpadea el led de encendido o power y no funciona. En la salidas de 2.5V llega 0,85V y en la de 3.3V llega 3V.

Cambie los condensadores de salida y sigue igual.

He verificado la alimentación de uc3844 y llega 12V(pin 7) y en su salida(pin 6) solo 0.15V lo cual me pareció bastante baja. Estoy midiendo con un polimetro


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2015)

y ¿ Comprobaste el MOSFET ?


----------



## juanma2468 (Ene 9, 2015)

Fijate que el MOSFET no este en corto entre los pines D y S. Si no hay un corto en esos pines lo siguiente mas probable que falle es el UC3844. En cualquiera de los dos casos reeemplazalo directamente y saldra andando.


----------



## Alloy (Ene 9, 2015)

Buenas el mosfet no está en corto, he medido en las patillas gate y source y tengo 0V
Me queda probar cambiar ese IC.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2015)

Alloy dijo:


> Buenas el mosfet no está en corto, he medido en las patillas gate y source y tengo 0V
> Me queda probar cambiar ese IC.



¿ Y que prueba es esa ? 

¿ Mediste alterna o continua ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 9, 2015)

Alloy dijo:


> Buenas, tengo una fuente de un switch de 28 bocas que parpadea el led de encendido o power y no funciona. En la salidas de 2.5V llega 0,85V y en la de 3.3V llega 3V.
> 
> Cambie los condensadores de salida y sigue igual.
> 
> He verificado la alimentación de uc3844 y llega 12V(pin 7) y en su salida(pin 6) solo 0.15V lo cual me pareció bastante baja. Estoy midiendo con un polimetro


Hola a todos , lo ideal es enplear un osciloscopio para medir la salida del CI (pin 6) , un polimetro no tiene condiciones alguna de medir lo PWM de alta frequenzia.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanma2468 (Ene 10, 2015)

Alloy dijo:
			
		

> Buenas el mosfet no está en corto, he medido en las patillas gate y source y tengo 0V
> Me queda probar cambiar ese IC.


Pues para saber si esta en corto debes medir entre las patas Drain y Source en modo continuidad no tensión entre Gate y Source. Ademas como bien dice Daniel Lopez los pulsos que llegan al Gate para dispararlo no se pueden medir con un tester.


----------



## Alloy (Ene 12, 2015)

Pensé que midiendo con el polimetro entregaba alguna señal, no dispongo de osciloscopio. Medí el transistor fuera de la placa en modo diodo-zumbador y no tenía cortocircuito. 

Punta roja en source y negra en drain me da 500 ohm, si le doy con la punta roja a gate y vuelvo a medir en punta roja en source y negra en drain pasa a 350 ohm. 

Si mido con punta negra en source y roja en drain me da infinito.


* Aprobecho esta consulta, a veces he visto transistores que al hacer la medición anterior y activar con punta roja en gate y medir punta roja en source y negra en drain el valor empieza en 350 y comienza a subir solo. ¿Es normal?


----------



## juanma2468 (Ene 12, 2015)

En los transistores MOSFET cuando medis con el tester en modo diodo-zumbador te deberia marcar infinito tanto para el caso de punta roja en source y negra en drain como alreves. Si te da 500 ohms fuera de la placa esta mal. Cuando medis y ves que el valor resistivo comienza a aumentar es porque estas midiendo tambien un capacitor que se esta cargando, a medida que se carga la resistencia aumenta, podes hacer la prueba midiendo un capacitor electrolitico solo y veras que ocurre lo mismo. Yo creo que reemplazando el MOSFET tendria que salirte andando la fuente probalo y comentas.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 12, 2015)

Alloy dijo:


> Buenas, tengo una fuente de un switch de 28 bocas que parpadea el led de encendido o power y no funciona. En la salidas de 2.5V llega 0,85V y en la de 3.3V llega 3V.
> 
> Cambie los condensadores de salida y sigue igual.
> 
> He verificado la alimentación de uc3844 y llega 12V(pin 7) y en su salida(pin 6) solo 0.15V lo cual me pareció bastante baja. Estoy midiendo con un polimetro



Buenas tardes estimados colegas,Si las mediciones efectuadas,son correctas,a mi humilde entender, el circuito primario de la fuente ,mosfet ,uc,estan en orden,Sino ?de donde salen los 3v del terminal en que debe tener 3,3v ?Habria que verificar,porque, en la salida de 2,5,tenemos 0,85v,(diodo abierto,camino cortado,Filtro desvalorizado).  Tener el diagrama ayudaria,tambien saber si se la esta probando con carga o en vacio.

Saludos.


----------



## Alloy (Ene 13, 2015)

Buenas, se está probando con carga.

El transistor mide 500 ohm supongo que será por el diodo interno. Lo de que suba el valor al activar el gate me pareció más raro. No hay condensadores ya que lo estoy midiendo fuera de la placa.

Ojalá tubiera esquema...


----------



## Alloy (Ene 14, 2015)

Me ha pasado una cosa muy curiosa. En otra fuente diferente pero de características similares a la anterior que daba 0V en la salida le cambie el UC pero deje mal soldada la patilla de almentación. Sin darme cuenta lo conecté y el switch encendio haciendo un ruido piiiiiiiii pero encendía bien. Saben que puede haber pasado aquí?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2015)

Piiiiiiiiitó 

[Humor Electrónico/Off]


----------



## crisroro2016 (Nov 30, 2016)

Estimados tecnicos 
Estoy reparando un equipo portatil baretone con una fuente switching con el uc3843, el tema es que tengo 8vcc en la patilla 7 y necesita 8,4 minimo, para partir tiene dos resistencias en serie de 200k cada una, conectadas a los 310vcc y un condensador de 100uf.
Lo hice funcionar con una fuente externa de 12vcc y me dio el voltaje de ref 5vcc. Eso si removi el mosfet.
Prove vajando las resistencias a un valor de 240k y el voltaje permanece fijo a 8vcc. En patilla 7, necesito ayuda y gracias de antemano.
Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 30, 2016)

crisroro2016 dijo:


> Estimados tecnicos
> Estoy reparando un equipo portatil baretone con una fuente switching con el uc3843, el tema es que tengo 8vcc en la patilla 7 y necesita 8,4 minimo, para partir tiene dos resistencias en serie de 200k cada una, conectadas a los 310vcc y un condensador de 100uf.
> Lo hice funcionar con una fuente externa de 12vcc y me dio el voltaje de ref 5vcc. Eso si removi el mosfet.
> Prove vajando las resistencias a un valor de 240k y el voltaje permanece fijo a 8vcc. En patilla 7, necesito ayuda y gracias de antemano.
> Saludos.


Hola caro Don crisroro , ? acaso tentaste canbiar lo CI UC3843 por otro nuevo , comprobaste lo valor Ohmico de los resistores de 200KOhmios si no estan alterados , comprobaste lo capacitor de 100uF si acaso no estas desvalorizado o mismo con elevadas fugas internas ?
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crisroro2016 (Dic 4, 2016)

Gracias Daniel por tu respuesta.
Lo primero que hice fue remplazar el cto integrado ya que venia de otro tecnico y puso el uc3842 soldado por fuera con cables, tambien medi los resistores de 200k y remplace el condensador de 100uf por uno nuevo.
Lo que pasa igual es que no encontre el cto esquematico y por lo que he visto en otros esquemas tiene solo una resistencia de 180k y un zener para estabilizar el voltaje pero en realidad estoy buscando la solucion. Casi se me olvidaba remplace las dos resistencias de 200k cada una por una de 390k 1/4w y tambien me da exactamente 8vdc no mas. No se a que se devera que el voltaje no es mas que eso ya que el esquema interno del integrado trae un zener de 34vdc.
Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 5, 2016)

Bueno no se si es possible reenplazar directamente  lo CI UC3842 por un UC3843 , haberia que estudiar las hojas de datos técnicos y conparar la conpatibilidad entre els.
Se que hay un diodo zener de unos 36Voltios interno a lo CI UC3843 conectado directamente a lo terminal N°7 , quizaz bajando un poco lo valor del resistor de 200K sea possible obtener la minima ténsion nesesaria para partir lo oscilador interno del CI .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crisroro2016 (Dic 5, 2016)

Hola daniel y gracias por responder nuevamente.
Mi nombre es Cristhian y te cuento que el dueño tiene un equipo identico y asi pude saber que el uc3842 no corresponde y ademas el uc3842 parte con un voltaje de mas de 12vdc segun la hoja de datos y el uc3843 parte con 8.4vdc. Lo extraño es que el otro power que esta operativo tiene las dos resistencias de 200k en serie y el condensador de 100uf conectadas a la salida de los 310vdc y un zener soldado por encima te anexo unas imagenes del power que funciona.
Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 5, 2016)

crisroro2016 dijo:


> Hola daniel y gracias por responder nuevamente.
> Mi nombre es Cristhian y te cuento que el dueño tiene un equipo identico y asi pude saber que el uc3842 no corresponde y ademas el uc3842 parte con un voltaje de mas de 12vdc segun la hoja de datos y el uc3843 parte con 8.4vdc. Lo extraño es que el otro power que esta operativo tiene las dos resistencias de 200k en serie y el condensador de 100uf conectadas a la salida de los 310vdc y un zener soldado por encima te anexo unas imagenes del power que funciona.
> Saludos



Mirando mejor las fotos  te recomendo chequear lo capacitor "C11" si no hay fugas internas ,cheque tanbien lo diodo "D2" si no hay fugas reversas en el .
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crisroro2016 (Dic 28, 2016)

No habia tenido tiempo para revisar el power y hoy probe con bajar la resistencia a 120k como lo vi en otras fuentes incluso tienen un resistor de 100k. Pero continua dando exacto 8vdc y no parte el uc3843. Le aplico 12vdc con fuente externa y me entrega los 5vdc en la pata 8 y como me decia Daniel chequee y cambie algunos capacitores incluso el puente rectificador aunque solo por las posibles dudas de fugas internas.
Alguien que me pueda ayudar porfavor.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 28, 2016)

crisroro2016 dijo:


> No habia tenido tiempo para revisar el power y hoy probe con bajar la resistencia a 120k como lo vi en otras fuentes incluso tienen un resistor de 100k. Pero continua dando exacto 8vdc y no parte el uc3843. Le aplico 12vdc con fuente externa y me entrega los 5vdc en la pata 8 y como me decia Daniel chequee y cambie algunos capacitores incluso el puente rectificador aunque solo por las posibles dudas de fugas internas.
> Alguien que me pueda ayudar porfavor.


 ?? Tentaste canbiar de CI (UC3843) ?? , puede sener que ese sea falso 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 14, 2017)

Hola a todos , acabe por ahora de arreglar una fuente conmutada de 100Wattios ,esa tiene  una salida de 5 Voltios con una capacidad de 10 Amperios continuos y otra salida de 24 Voltios y capacidad de curriente de 2 Amperios continuos totalizando 98 Wattios.
Lo sintoma  fue ezactamente  lo mismo que en ese tema y creian quien puder despues de mucha peleya con ese "bixo" descobri que lo culpado fue un capacitor electrolitico de 100uF x 16 Voltios que estabas desvalorizado y ese  estas conectado a lo pino 7 (VCC) del UC3843 y a lo pino 5 (GND)     
Descobri eso casualmente despues que conecte otro capacitor identico a ese en paralelo con el para testes   creo que ese capacitor sea lo que estas conectado entre "R11" (200K)  y "R12" (10R) , pero ese estas localizado en la otra face de la tarjeta de circuito , hay que averiguar  
Ahora la fuente arranca de premera tanto en 110 Vac cuanto en 220 Vac en su entrada. 
Quizaz esa dica vale para ese tema .
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento !.
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## molo80 (Abr 1, 2017)

hola.... lo solucionaste??  yo estoy con un problema similar... hay una resistencis smd r14 de 10 ohm... la mia estaba quemada, le puse una y al menos funciono... ahora estoy tratando de ver la alimentacion del panel LCD que no levanta, prende y se apaga.... saludos

si tienes una foto de la fuente por arriba, es que tengo dudas con el valor de la R100 que esta junto a un fusible


----------



## crisroro2016 (Abr 2, 2017)

Amigos gracias a los tecnicos que me dieron sus ideas de las probables causas, la falla se localizaba en el comparador que en la entrada tenia un divisor resistivo y una de sus resistencias estaba en cto abierto.
Saludos.


----------



## Fabianccu (Jun 10, 2018)

fdesergio dijo:


> La tension que llega por R2 es apenas suficiente para hacer arrancar la oscilacion se llama tension de arranque, cuando en los bobinados y en concreto el bobinado NC se genera tension esta suple la fuente de tension de R2 y atravez de D3 y D2 alimenta al IC y se llama Tension de mantenimiento, si existe un corto en la salida de cualquiera de los bobinados la tension en NC no alcanza a generarse y por ende arranca y se detiene la oscilacion y se puede notar en la variacion de tension del pin de VCC, otra falla que provoca ese sintoma es o son los diodos D2 y D3, haciendoles pruebas casi nunca se detectan esas fallas lo mejor es cambiarlos, un filtro de salida en mal estado tambien provoca esa falla, si en los bobinados secuendarios existe al menos unos pocos de voltios casi 100% que la falla no es el IC, chauuuuuu
> PD: una fala del Ic tambien provoca esto pues arranaca pero no se genera de oscilacion, chauuuuu


 
Hola fdsergio, tengo una fuente similar con el mismo IC , la tensión en el pin 7 es de 12-13 v por lo que leo en la hoja de datos debe ser como minimo 16v , obvio la fuente esta muerta , la resistencia de alimentación en ese pin está en buen estado , que puede provocar que esta tensión haya disminuido , no encuentro nada en corto .


----------



## lynspyre (Jun 14, 2018)

Fabianccu dijo:


> Hola fdsergio , que tension deberia haber en el pin 7 para que arranque , por lo que vi en el datasheet , el 3844 es de 16 v , en mi caso mido 13 , es asi?


Buenas tardes,

Según el datasheet el Voltaje Máximo de Entrada (VCC) es de 30V, lo que quiere decir que estás en el rango de alimentación del IC.

Saludos.,

P.D.: Detalla cuales son tus inconvenientes, postea fotos o diagrama de tu circuito para que los demás (que saben mucho más que yo) te puedan ayudar correctamente.


----------



## Fabianccu (Jun 14, 2018)

Hola, lamentablemente no poseo el esquema de la fuente , aunque es muy similar a la que esta en la hoja de datos , es verdad el voltaje maximo de alimentacion es de 30v , pero por lo que veo en la hoja este IC posee un comparador con histeresis , UVLO que para el caso del UC3844 es de 16 v para arrancar y 10 v para apagarlo , en mi circuito solo hay 13 v .


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 14, 2018)

Fabianccu dijo:


> Hola, lamentablemente no poseo el esquema de la fuente , aunque es muy similar a la que esta en la hoja de datos , es verdad el voltaje maximo de alimentacion es de 30v , pero por lo que veo en la hoja este IC posee un comparador con histeresis , UVLO que para el caso del UC3844 es de 16 v para arrancar y 10 v para apagarlo , en mi circuito solo hay 13 v .


Revisa los diodos D2 y D3 ... si estos están mal el VCC se cae. Hace poco repare esa fuente y ese era el problema (en mi caso había 3.4v en lugar de 16v).


----------



## Fabianccu (Jun 14, 2018)

disculpame pero a que circuito te referis con D2 y D3.?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 14, 2018






sobre este circuito estamos hablando?


----------



## lynspyre (Jun 14, 2018)

Fabianccu dijo:


> Hola, lamentablemente no poseo el esquema de la fuente , aunque es muy similar a la que esta en la hoja de datos , es verdad el voltaje maximo de alimentacion es de 30v , pero por lo que veo en la hoja este IC posee un comparador con histeresis , UVLO que para el caso del UC3844 es de 16 v para arrancar y 10 v para apagarlo , en mi circuito solo hay 13 v .


Te estás confundiendo. El datahseet lo dice claramente (Yo tengo el de ST ELectronics).

Al inicio de la página 3 dice: *Vi = 15V (note 5)*
Al final de la página 4, Note 5 dice: *5. Adjust Vi above the start threshold before setting at 15 V.* Ajusta Vi por encima del umbral antes de configurarlo a 15V *(El umbral es 16V)*
Página 5, Figura 2, Under Voltage Lockout (Bloqueo de Bajo Voltaje) dice:
*During Under-Voltage Lockout, the output driver is biased to sink minor amounts of current.* Durante el Bloqueo de Bajo Voltaje, al controlador de salida queda con un bias para bajar menores cantidades de corriente.
*Pin 6 should be shunted to ground with a bleeder resistor to prevent activating the powerswitch with extraneous
 leakage currents.* El Pin 6 debe desviarse a tierra con una resistencia de drenado para prevenir activar el interruptor con extrañas corrientes de fuga.

La imágen incluso muestra una gráfica donde indica *(I<1mA / Vcc = 16V ) : ON || (I<12mA / Vcc = 10V) : OFF*

*P.D.:* Por eso te digo que publiques foto por encima y por debajo de la PCB.


----------



## Fabianccu (Jun 14, 2018)

este es el circuito


----------



## lynspyre (Jun 14, 2018)

Bájate el siguiente *datasheet* es directo de la página de la Texas Instruments, es la última revisión.

Mide *pin 14*, *pin 1*.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 14, 2018)

Los diodos que te indicaron son los que van al pin7

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 14, 2018



lynspyre dijo:


> Bájate el siguiente *datasheet* es directo de la página de la Texas Instruments, es la última revisión.
> 
> Mide *pin 14*, *pin 1*.


Pin 14 si es el de 14pines, pin 8 para Dip 8 o SOIC 8


----------



## lynspyre (Jun 14, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Pin 14 si es el de 14pines, pin 8 para Dip 8 o SOIC 8


Justamente el UC3844AD es un encapsulado SOIC 14-Pin.
Y los diodos deben estar por otro lado de la placa, porque en la imágen solo se vé el *Vias.* Y sólo se vé el rectificador a la derecha de la imágen.


----------



## Fabianccu (Jun 14, 2018)

Gracias por la ayuda , hago algunas mediciones y comento ....

Alguno tiene idea por qué no hay 5 V en la ref siendo que está alimentado con 13 v el uc3844 no encontré ningún componente quemado


----------



## pandacba (Jul 1, 2018)

Tal vez porque el CI esta dañado......


----------



## Fabianccu (Jul 1, 2018)

No. Ya lo reemplace .


----------



## pandacba (Jul 1, 2018)

Si la Ref esta fuera de valor, el CI esta dañado ya que el proceso lo hace internamente no interviene nada por fuera, tal vez el integrado es falso.
Te lo digo por experiencia, cuando pasan cosas como estas casi seguro o el CI es falso o se extropeo, ya sea al manipularlo, o al soldarlo.
Tene la precaución de utilizar una pulsera a tierra, nivela los potenciales, toma todos los recaudos para CMos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 2, 2018)

Fabianccu dijo:


> Gracias por la ayuda , hago algunas mediciones y comento ....
> 
> Alguno tiene idea por qué no hay 5 V en la ref siendo que está alimentado con 13 v el uc3844 no encontré ningún componente quemado


Verifique si no hay algun capacitor de desacople para tierra o masa en esa linea de referenzia (5V) en corto.
Estuve estudiando la hoja de datos tecnicos del U3844 y la tansión aclarada  para inicio de funcionamento es de 16Voltios minimos , despues de arrancado esa puede cair hasta 10V , abajo deso el CI apaga nuevamente.
Tente alimentar lo CI con una fuente esterna de 16Voltios y verifique si ese arranca (funciona).
!Suerte!.
Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 3, 2018)

Otra dica : cheque o mejor aun canbie por otro nuevo (0Km) lo capacitor electrolitico que desacopla para tierra o masa la alimentación dese CI (UC3844).
Ese capacitor electrolitico es responsable por lo arranque correcto del CI y si caso estuver desvalorizado ese arranque no ocorre.
Su valor es de algunos centienas de microfaradios.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fabianccu (Jul 3, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Verifique si no hay algun capacitor de desacople para tierra o masa en esa linea de referenzia (5V) en corto.
> Estuve estudiando la hoja de datos tecnicos del U3844 y la tansión aclarada  para inicio de funcionamento es de 16Voltios minimos , despues de arrancado esa puede cair hasta 10V , abajo deso el CI apaga nuevamente.
> Tente alimentar lo CI con una fuente esterna de 16Voltios y verifique si ese arranca (funciona).
> !Suerte!.
> ...


Justamente hoy hice esa prueba de alimentar el CI con una fuente externa de 16v  y comprobar los 5 v de la referencia y aun asi hay 0.2 v , me resulta dificil creer que el ci esta dañada ya que lo reemplace , me queda verificar los componentes asociados a este pin .

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 3, 2018

les paso un esquema que pude levantar , quizas falte algun componente pero en lineas generales este es el circuito , los valores de los componentes no estan corregidos en el esquema .


----------



## pandacba (Jul 3, 2018)

Desoldá el pin de la referencia, alimentalo, si no te aparecen los 5V, no habrá duda de que el CI esta dañado, esa referencia se genera internamente en el CI, así que al dejar el pin suelto debe  haber si o si 5V caso contrario, CI trucho o se daño en el manipuleo o al soldarlo


----------



## Fabianccu (Jul 8, 2018)

Bueno les comento , comprobe alimentar el CI con una fuente externa , en principio parecia no funcionar , por lo que medi directamente sobre el pin y si estaba funcionando , solo era una mala soldaura de ese pin a la pista , solo me queda alimentarlo a travez de las resistencias desde el puente trifasico , gracias por los consejos a todos .


----------

